# X frames



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

What are the diffrences of X frames?

What is there so much diffrent between a X frame station and a sedan or even a coupe???

Are all the frames the same? And is it easy to use a sedan for an ragtop or a wagon for a coupe?

Who has some info for me or a link where I can find info about it?

Thanks


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

As far as the convertibles go they use a special x frame that has extra mounting things can't remember what they are called. Also some years I believe differ in length so if you're in the market for a new x frame make sure your getting the right one. I'm sure more will chime in with more info.


----------



## aztecgold63 (Jun 9, 2011)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> As far as the convertibles go they use a special x frame that has extra mounting things can't remember what they are called. Also some years I believe differ in length so if you're in the market for a new x frame make sure your getting the right one. I'm sure more will chime in with more info.



Make sure u got the rite bearing too and not the rear one...


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

ayyee we use 06 frames now


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

If you need an x-frame lmk.
I have an hardtop frame from my 63 layin around.

It is in good condition and has an wishbone and longer trailingarmes.


Lokated in Essen/Germany


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Lolohopper said:


> If you need an x-frame lmk.
> I have an hardtop frame from my 63 layin around.
> 
> It is in good condition and has an wishbone and longer trailingarmes.
> ...


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Lolohopper said:


> If you need an x-frame lmk.
> I have an hardtop frame from my 63 layin around.
> 
> It is in good condition and has an wishbone and longer trailingarmes.
> ...


Thanks, but no thanks!!!


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> As far as the convertibles go they use a special x frame that has extra mounting things can't remember what they are called. Also some years I believe differ in length so if you're in the market for a new x frame make sure your getting the right one. I'm sure more will chime in with more info.


Thanks Francisco for the info so far...hopefully there are more people who will react with info


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Not this topic again.. Slo will probably be in here soon to drop the knowledge


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

1961 - 1964 frames are the same, Hardtop or Convertible. 1959 & 1960 are the same. 1958 stands alone. 1965 to 1970 who cares!!! Wagon frames cannot be used on Convertible or coupes. Wagon frames will fit El Caminos only and vise versa. The convertible frames are reinforced and have 4 extra mounts for body support. You can wrap a regular hardtop frame and weld the extra mounts for a Lowrider style car but unless it is done right, it wont pass inspection on an all OG built car.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Also, 4 doors have the same frame as 2 door Hardtops.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

WestsideRider said:


> 1961 - 1964 frames are the same, Hardtop or Convertible. 1959 & 1960 are the same. 1958 stands alone. 1965 to 1970 who cares!!! Wagon frames cannot be used on Convertible or coupes. Wagon frames will fit El Caminos only and vise versa. The convertible frames are reinforced and have 4 extra mounts for body support. You can wrap a regular hardtop frame and weld the extra mounts for a Lowrider style car but unless it is done right, it wont pass inspection on an all OG built car.


DAAAANG YOU KNOW YOUR STUFF...


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

WestsideRider said:


> 1961 - 1964 frames are the same, Hardtop or Convertible. 1959 & 1960 are the same. 1958 stands alone. 1965 to 1970 who cares!!! Wagon frames cannot be used on Convertible or coupes. Wagon frames will fit El Caminos only and vise versa. The convertible frames are reinforced and have 4 extra mounts for body support. You can wrap a regular hardtop frame and weld the extra mounts for a Lowrider style car but unless it is done right, it wont pass inspection on an all OG built car.



What this guy said....end of topic buddy...very good info didn't know 58 was by its self thought it was 58-60 was the same...but there is also American and Canadian frames too...American frames are "c" channel in the rear ans Canadian frames are fully boxed in the rear...


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

woeone23 said:


> What this guy said....end of topic buddy...very good info didn't know 58 was by its self thought it was 58-60 was the same...but there is also American and Canadian frames too...American frames are "c" channel in the rear ans Canadian frames are fully boxed in the rear...


Aren't Canadian frames boxed front to rear not just rear?


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Aren't Canadian frames boxed front to rear not just rear?


YEP THEY BOTH ARE BOXED..JUST THE REAR OF THE AMERICAN IS C_ CHANNEL


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

tko_818 said:


> Not this topic again.. Slo will probably be in here soon to drop the knowledge


lol im so tired of explaining it over n over...

ill probably just do a write up and copy and paste it over n over again

or put it back in my signature....


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

WestsideRider said:


> 1961 - 1964 frames are the same, Hardtop or Convertible. 1959 & 1960 are the same. 1958 stands alone. 1965 to 1970 who cares!!! Wagon frames cannot be used on Convertible or coupes. Wagon frames will fit El Caminos only and vise versa. The convertible frames are reinforced and have 4 extra mounts for body support. You can wrap a regular hardtop frame and weld the extra mounts for a Lowrider style car but unless it is done right, it wont pass inspection on an all OG built car.


I thought holes on frame mounts were smaller on 61s compered to 64s :scrutinize:


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

WestsideRider said:


> 1961 - 1964 frames are the same, Hardtop or Convertible. 1959 & 1960 are the same. 1958 stands alone. 1965 to 1970 who cares!!! Wagon frames cannot be used on Convertible or coupes. Wagon frames will fit El Caminos only and vise versa. The convertible frames are reinforced and have 4 extra mounts for body support. You can wrap a regular hardtop frame and weld the extra mounts for a Lowrider style car but unless it is done right, it wont pass inspection on an all OG built car.


I believe wagon frames are the same as 2 door or 4 door for 61-64 and a x frame wont fit on a elcamino that would be a malibu wagon. My 64 wagon frame is the same as any 61-64 except vert obviously has more mounts


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I thought holes on frame mounts were smaller on 61s compered to 64s :scrutinize:


They are but they they still mount the ssme. It doesn't affect anything.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

binky79 said:


> I believe wagon frames are the same as 2 door or 4 door for 61-64 and a x frame wont fit on a elcamino that would be a malibu wagon. My 64 wagon frame is the same as any 61-64 except vert obviously has more mounts


My bad! I forgot to put 1959 & 1960 on there.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

From my understanding 61 frames are a little different but will work. Something about the radiation support....


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

WestsideRider said:


> My bad! I forgot to put 1959 & 1960 on there.


o yes i forgot about the 59 an 60 elco's i thought u were talking about the newer ones.


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

binky79 said:


> I believe wagon frames are the same as 2 door or 4 door for 61-64 and a x frame wont fit on a elcamino that would be a malibu wagon. My 64 wagon frame is the same as any 61-64 except vert obviously has more mounts


If you saying a elco frame will fit under a Malibu wagon your wrong a elco frame is 9" longer I know cuz we wrapped a elco Frame and went to put it under the homies wagon and that bish was to long so we had to cut out 9" from it...


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

WestsideRider said:


> Also, 4 doors have the same frame as 2 door Hardtops.


So a '59 4dr frame is the same as a '59 2dr


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

slo said:


> lol im so tired of explaining it over n over...
> 
> ill probably just do a write up and copy and paste it over n over again
> 
> or put it back in my signature....


Just look'n for info...and haven't found an older topic of the X frames


----------



## Big Poppa (Feb 14, 2011)

Any info. On who sells the prefabbed weldable brackets for 63 impala. The 4 brackets when welded will convet hardtop frame into convertible frame. Can't seam to find the info. Thanks


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Big Poppa said:


> Any info. On who sells the prefabbed weldable brackets for 63 impala. The 4 brackets when welded will convet hardtop frame into convertible frame. Can't seam to find the info. Thanks


kandychromegsxr has them for sale on here. Unless you have a full frame, you still have to weld the reinforcement strips on top of the frame.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

WestsideRider said:


> kandychromegsxr has them for sale on here. Unless you have a full frame, you still have to weld the reinforcement strips on top of the frame.


He has them on eBay too.


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

Erik64SS said:


> So a '59 4dr frame is the same as a '59 2dr


 Just the information I was looking for, I am getting ready to have my 59 4dr frame get a full wrap to put onto my 59 2dr bubble top but was not sure if it would fit. Thank For posting the info...


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I thought holes on frame mounts were smaller on 61s compered to 64s :scrutinize:


You don't even know the difference between a 1957 hardtop and a 1957 convertible so shut the fuck up you Majestic's wannabe :rofl:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Marty McFly said:


> You don't even know the difference between a 1957 hardtop and a 1957 convertible so shut the fuck up you Majestic's wannabe :rofl:


All I know it that you tried to hustle backwards like stephen. 

But please, stay on topic and leave the personal insults for Off Topic. 

Let this be your one and only warning! :happysad:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> All I know it that you tried to hustle backwards like stephen.
> 
> But please, stay on topic and leave the personal insults for Off Topic.
> 
> Let this be your one and only warning! :happysad:


Eat a dick you punk ******. It's low-gen, not parts for sale


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

47 fleetmaster said:


> :drama:



X2. Pretty ironic how the guy above starts with an insult, then gives a "warning" for the exact same thing. Who's allowing this guy to threaten to and then ban people? BAN that fake mofo, at least from being a moderator.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> X2. Pretty ironic how the guy above starts with an insult, then gives a "warning" for the exact same thing. Who's allowing this guy to threaten to and then ban people? BAN that fake mofo, at least from being a moderator.


 Big joke. 95% bs. 5% good info on this site


----------

